# Do fishes have favorite sleeping quarters?



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

I am not asking about those fishes which hide in caves and crannies during the day, but about the free swimming day fishes. Do they have a specific spot or two when the are resting at night?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Mine do


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

lol if your referring to your zebra plecos then yeah they love the caves ; ) Im so jealous i wish i had one


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Most of my schooling fish sleep among the plants where they normally hang out during the day too.

If it comes to something like Betta's, most of mine find a favorite spot near a heater or somewhere else where they feel secure.


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

My discus sleep in a corner of the tank where I have Red Lotus planted. Later they migrate and lay almost flat on the gravel under the heater.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

My white cloud minnows used to wedge themselves into a bush of stems at night. It was pretty cool, they didn't have to waste any energy trying to stay in one place


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I always find my tetras amongst the same plants positioned directly after a piece of wood. I think they sleep there to find relief from the "current". 

As for my apisto.. god only knows where he goes.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Haha. If the tank has been truly dark - pitch black, and you turn on the lights you'd swear all the fish were dead. They look ghastly white and they sort of roll around with the current. I've almost netted out the "dead ones" on occasion, until common sense took over.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

guaiac_boy said:


> Haha. If the tank has been truly dark - pitch black, and you turn on the lights you'd swear all the fish were dead. They look ghastly white and they sort of roll around with the current. I've almost netted out the "dead ones" on occasion, until common sense took over.


So true! I came back from a 3 day vacation last night and peeked into the tank. All of my cardinals were bleached white and still. I had a 30 sec moment of panic until I saw one move. Creepy!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

When my lights come on in my bedroom aquarium in the winter (when it's still pitch black outside), I can't find any of my lemon tetra. They gradually appear as if by magic out of the Ludwigia repens where they blend in so well I can't see them. In another tank my black skirt tetras rest in the java ferns and moss that conceal a nook beneath some driftwood. I've noticed that my angels, gourami, and bettas also stake out favorite places to spend the night either in, behind, or under some plants. Even my fast moving giant danio tend to hang out in the same plants every night, just kinda drifting.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Catherine, is your tank your "alarm clock"? That's so cool!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've always wondered if the paling thing for diurnal fish is a built in defense system for them against the nocturnal fish? The first time I saw that with mine I went pale.... :shock:


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Kelley, my tank is my back up alarm clock. The lights come on about 15 minutes after my radio comes on (and yes, the snooze button is close at hand and I use it). I usually take about 5 minutes just to view the tank and see how everything is doing. It does help having something enjoyable to look at first thing when I wake up as I'm not a morning person.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

What a great way to start the day! I'm not a morning person either.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It is a great way to start the day. Usually it takes a few minutes for the angelfish pair to zero in on me and start begging for breakfast. They make it very clear by giving me the eye and then looking up at the surface and then back at me. At least they aren't as obnoxious as my cats with their penchant for sitting on my head should I try to sleep in.


----------



## runwithit (Aug 1, 2007)

my tetras all have their special spots under certain leaves where they rest... and if i'm late to turn the lights off, it's as if they are telling me it's time to do so because they move to there spots at night.


----------

